# Greater Manchester NH - looking for table top RPG game



## baradtgnome (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking to connect with a game or DM wanting to start a game in the greater Manchester New Hampshire area.

I have a main game but our play time has gotten sparse.  I would like to supplement our main game with some other action.  I'm a long time (30+ years), mature gamer (50+ years) who also has spent considerable time behind the screen.  I am not interested in being the primary DM for another group.

My experience is primarily D&D (with our main group currently playing house ruled 3.5 with some d20 Modern mixed in), but would consider anything.  The ideal situation is one where attendance every session is not required.  Looking forward to meeting some new gamers in central NH.


----------



## redreef (Jun 28, 2012)

Have you checked out myriad game store yet? Several rpg nights there.


----------



## baradtgnome (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed response.  I have not lately tried Myriad or any other game store for in house RPG.  My past experience says this will largely be youngsters, and being a 'mature' gamer I am likely looking for a different game style than will be had in a game store.

Do you have any experience with Myriad RPG nights?


----------

